# 40 free photos and 6.00 cash back & more



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi i thought i'd share this with you all. 
Register on this site http://www.topcashback.co.uk/ref/fuzzier37 and then search photobox (on this site) who are offering 40 free prints plus £6.00 cashback, just search photobox on that site and follow the links to register upload and order your free prints then earn £6.00 cash back for doing so. 
You can also get cash back on Tesco and Asda shopping. All you have to do is to go to topcashback site and then follow the links to the retailers sites so that your purchases can be tracked and cashback paid. You can also earn cashback just by visiting websites. Some companies are even offering huge cashback rewards for things like car insurance.
Refer a friend and if they register before November 1st you will earn a £2.50 referral fee which will be paid to you once your friend has earnt £5 cashback which is simple if they use the photobox offer. 
Enjoy earning

Kay


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Sounds very good - and not just the photos , but to be able to shop and get discount at other stores . How do you actually get your money back though ? Do you have to open some kind of other account ? Have you actually used this and had money back ?


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Once you've earnt your cash back you'll see it in your accout as pending confirmed or ready to claim. When you are ready to claim you can have your cashback paid directto your bank account by bacs, to you by cheque or straight to your paypal account.

My friend earnt £80 on his car insurance and about £100 on his new phone contract,he's jammy bu**er, i'd already taken out my car insurance when he told me.

So far i've earnt £6.86 but haven't claimed payment yet, but my friend has and said it all went through ok. 
May leave mine to build up a bit first then it'll be more of a bonus


----------

